# PLBM Annual "Big Bass" Open at Portage 3-30-2013



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Saturday March 30th, The Portage Lakes Bass Masters will host our 2013 annual "Big Bass" open at Portage Lakes. 
8am - 2pm. Registration starts at 6am
:B 1 bass limit
*For additional info, flyer, on-line registration, rules etc, go to: www.portagelakesbassmasters.com 
and click on the 2013 open tournaments tab
on-line payments available through pay-pal

Hope to see ya'll there and Good Luck!

note: Our annual regular open on 4-20 at Portage 
info available at same address above


----------



## Donator (Mar 22, 2011)

10 day forecast is out and dont look too bad for next weekend....WHO CARES ANYWAYS!!! Time to get 'em wet.... Should be a Good One... Took a 7lb'er last year to win. Good Luck to All!!!


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

I will be there for sure


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Donator said:


> Took a 7lb'er last year to win. Good Luck to All!!!


That really hurt. Especially when I had a 5.86#er!-Ouch! What a fish factory.


----------



## Donator (Mar 22, 2011)

I Agree Buzzking, at a normal lake a 6lbr would no doubt be big-bass...What a fish factory indeed!! Funny thing is ice on or not you can still catch giants out there!! One of the best in Ohio!!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

36 degrees on the 30th.......ill have to play it by ear.


----------



## bassatac (Feb 13, 2012)

I bleive Dan Blacker had a 8 lber.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

bassatac said:


> I bleive Dan Blacker had a 8 lber.


Last years winners:
Dan Blackert 7.12lb
Jeff Brown 5.58lb
Houston Hooper 4.80lb
Jamison Lecon 4.44lb
Fronks 4.33lb

This years event entry form at: www.portagelakesbassmasters.com
On-line payment option - No late fee!


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

What does Portage look like right now? Any ice?


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

hopin to cash said:


> What does Portage look like right now? Any ice?


Took a drive out there today (Wed). Everything looks good inc backwater areas. Good forcast for Sat. Come on out!


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Plan to be there could feel the touch of spring tonight as the wind finally quit blowing out of the north. See you about 6:30 for Donuts?


----------



## Donator (Mar 22, 2011)

6:30 for Donuts sounds good to me....... Remember, NO late fee to register day of and with Sunny and 50+ degrees in the forecast it should be a good turnout.


----------

